# Corollas not allowed for any form of uber?



## vegaslocal702 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was debating buying a new 2016 corolla just for myself with the possibility of driving an uber. I was told by the dealer that corollas weren't allowed for uber for some weird reason is it true? I went on this newyorkuber list and it also said corollas weren't allowed.


----------



## ivanuber (Sep 23, 2015)

Yea, the dealer is right. Corollas were not allowed in NYC for uber but it allowed in other cities like SF, LA and etc


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to uberpeople. net Corolla will work in Jersey, upstate and PA. Hopefully, you are not buying a new car solely 'because' of uber. Whatever the case, be sure to do the math and read through these pages for some additional insight.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

You might drop into the Uber Center and ask them what's ok for Vegas. It's at the Hampton Inn - Dean Martin & Trop.


----------



## Almasy (Sep 14, 2015)

Stop buying new car for uber. Buy a used one instead.


----------



## vegaslocal702 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not buying a new car for uber, I was buying a new one for my own personal use with the option of doing uber in the future possibly! Just want the option there just incase I ever decide to do it. But yeah I need to find out if it's legal to drive a corolla!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It depends on your market. UberX allows Corollas here. UberX will not allow Crown Victorias or Grand Marquis, here, but will allow them in Atlanta.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

VW Golf is not on the Uber list, but i saw a dude Ubering in a 2015 VW Golf.

Uber is weird that way.

Email Uber directly or go to their office.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Almasy said:


> Stop buying new car for uber. Buy a used one instead.


New cars have factory warranty, new; tires, brakes, water pump, etc etc etc.

Let me guess! Nothing ever happened to your used car? Are you the only car owner on the planet?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard and sadly its likely true. Here's a lesson for you right off the bat - DON'T drive for Uber. Its not worth it.


----------



## vegaslocal702 (Oct 25, 2015)

Eh i'm a cab driver right now and I make pretty amazing money, I was just going to see how it played out as an option nothing serious. Was honestly just wondering about the corolla being legal or not for the slim chance I ever drive an uber. But I've heard a lot of people making outstanding money in vegas with uber it seems like a great option.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

vegaslocal702 said:


> Eh i'm a cab driver right now and I make pretty amazing money, I was just going to see how it played out as an option nothing serious. Was honestly just wondering about the corolla being legal or not for the slim chance I ever drive an uber. But I've heard a lot of people making outstanding money in vegas with uber it seems like a great option.


You've been lied to. Its not. Deliver pizza.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

vegaslocal702 said:


> Eh i'm a cab driver right now and I make pretty amazing money, I've heard a lot of people making outstanding money in vegas with uber it seems like a great option.


I am someone who drives both taxi and UberX. We have Uber Taxi here. I have it, as well. I drive UberX only a little more than enough to stay in the game. There is more money in the taxi. I do not know how long you have been hacking. I have been hacking for quite some time. One thing that I noticed very quickly was that cab drivers told many stories, but that there were three major stories that they told. The first two, in ascending order are:

1. How little money they earn (to the Internal Revenue)
2. How much money they earn (to everyone else).

I noticed just as quickly that Uber drivers, especially UberX drivers, have fallen into #2. Do keep in mind, though, that Uber and the TNCs just began operations in Las Vegas. When the TNCs launch in a new market, they put the rates up there in order to attract drivers. Once the drivers are out there and people are using the service, the "GREAT NEWS" e-mails begin to hit your inbox. It lays out Uber's Rocket Science in this manner: Lower prices mean more riders for you. More riders means higher earnings. We have lowered the rates in your market to attract more riders and assure you of higher earnings. The problem with this is that while it may look good on cyberpaper, it does not play out empirically. When I signed on to UberX in Summer, 2014, the pings were coming fast and furious. Since that time, there have been two pay cuts in my market resulting in fares' dropping by twenty-two per-cent. The pings still come fast and furious, I am still hauling the same number of passengers, but I am doing it for twenty-two per-cent less than I was when I first signed on. One place, amoung several, where Uber's Rocket Science breaks down is that while it might be able to provide you with every resident and visitor to Las Vegas Metro as a customer, you can carry only so many of them in an hour.

Initially, the money may not be bad. It will, however, go down--that is if the experience of the drivers in other markets is at all illustrative. I have read the posts of "veterans" (I use "veterans" as a relative term, here) whom I consider reliable on the boards in my market. Some of them can remember when the rates were only a few pennies less than the taxi rates. They have stated that the money was pretty good, even after the first few rounds of pay cuts when the rates dropped to eighty per-cent of the cab rates. The surges would make up for the lower rates. Now the surges are fewer and the rates are far too low. The former is due, in part, to Uber's onboarding many new drivers, the latter due to Uber's Rocket Science. Another reason for the former is that due to the deterioration in quality of UberX drivers and cars, as well as the loss of experienced drivers, consumers are using taxis. The taxis, meanwhile, have begun to upgrade.



D Town said:


> You've been lied to. Its not. Deliver pizza.


Las Vegas is a new market, so the rates may be pretty good--for now, at least. No doubt, if the experience of both your and my market is any indicator, the rates will drop.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so can somebody explain to me why they wont let toyota corrollas do UberX lol? i just dont get it


----------



## leosc (Sep 27, 2014)

My friend used Toyota Corrolla for doing UberX. I did see many Toyota Corrolla with UberX Sticker on the road.
Did Uber just make a change?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

this is puzzling


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

D Town said:


> That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard and sadly its likely true. Here's a lesson for you right off the bat - DON'T drive for Uber. Its not worth it.


I bought a new Corolla in 1990 and drove it until 2000. 250,000 miles with no major repairs. Best car I have ever driven. Not allowing someone to use such a dependable vehicle sucks.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It is only in certain markets that they are not allowing Toyota Corollas. I am guessing that as the Las Vegas market grows for Uber, assuming that it does grow, that is, Uber will expand the list of acceptable vehicles.

Another possibility is this: if the TNC's experience in other markets is at all instructive, once the TNCs start dropping fares, they will start to lose drivers. It will be necessary to replace those drivers. In order to replace at something equalling or exceeding the attrition rate, the TNCs will have to expand the list of acceptable vehicles.

Uber is allowing the Toyota Yaris in some markets. I understand that the Yaris is smaller than the Corolla.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

again, whats the reason for not accepting Corollas?????????????????????????


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> again, whats the reason for not accepting Corollas?????????????????????????


That is a question that you would have to ask Uber. It is rare that Uber gives reasons for things like that. ..............not that an outsourced CSR would know, anyhow.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy Another Uber Driver

Only a theory, but... what if it's just another way for Uber to show us who's boss?

"Hi, welcome to (_insert city here_). I'm the lead puppet hired by Uber for this city. I don't particularly like (_insert vehicle model here_) cars built before (_insert vehicle year here_) because, meh. So those cars aren't allowed here. I am Uber King in this city! Praise me!!"


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

thehappytypist - can you shed any light on why Uber will not allow a Toyota Corolla as an UberX in some markets?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberMeansSuper said:


> Only a theory, but... what if it's just another way for Uber to show us who's boss?
> 
> "Hi, welcome to ([I]insert city here[/I]). I'm the lead puppet hired by Uber for this city. I don't particularly like ([I]insert vehicle model here[/I]) cars built before ([I]insert vehicle year here[/I]) because, meh. So those cars aren't allowed here. I am Uber King in this city! Praise me!!"




I would not bet against that. I would not bet on it, either, mind you..........................

........you forgot to insert "kneel, bow.........." before "Praise me!"........................


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

The only thing Uber will tell you is that the cars on the list are determined by "rider feedback". They won't pinpoint exactly why, or by what other standard they use.
One thing is for absolute certain, they are recalibrating the list constantly. Sooner than later, they are going to do a major overhaul to the list of cars on the uberx list, and revise the ages of the cars.
Uber wants to create a driver vehicle list that reflects the very best at the current low fare rates. I'd guess that eventually they will lower the maximum age to 5-8 years.
Uber wants the biggest bang for their cheap buck, no regard to driver profits. There will always be those drivers that go out and buy or lease a new, or close to new car in hopes of fortunes. That's exactly what uber wants. When those very same drivers realize that they are trashing their new cars with taxi abuse, it's going to be to late. When they get deactivated, which happens suddenly and commonly, they have the additional payments to eat them alive.

I was on a dealer lot last week looking at a car for my daughter, talked to a young guy who was buying a new Nissan to use for UberX. I do believe I talked him out of it. The lies and jibberish that Uber touts to lure these young, vulnerable types in should be criminal. This guy thought he was going to earn $80,000 a year based on crap Uber advertised. Thank god I got to him before he made the mistake of a lifetime, quitting his day job and buying a new car for Uber.

Never, ever buy a new car for uber, only buy decent condition used, fully depreciated models. From what I can tell, the Honda Civic or Nissan Sentra are good bets. Maintenance is super cheap, they last for beyond 200,000 miles and are excellent on gas. I'd avoid hybrids due to maintenance issues, at least in the UberX model.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> thehappytypist - can you shed any light on why Uber will not allow a Toyota Corolla as an UberX in some markets?


Unfortunately, none of us really know how they determine what vehicles qualify for what service, and what doesn't qualify at all.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Something has got to get people's attention to stop 'solving problems' with debt and monthly payments. Before 1986, the middle class would add up interest paid to credit cards, car loans and student loans and report it on their 1040s. Now their tax bill is higher because they can't.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

vegaslocal702 said:


> I'm not buying a new car for uber, I was buying a new one for my own personal use with the option of doing uber in the future possibly! Just want the option there just incase I ever decide to do it. But yeah I need to find out if it's legal to drive a corolla!


Think about it this way.

You pay $20,000 for a new Corolla. Doing uber for 12 months weekends only will add 50,000miles to your car. Let's say in that time you make average $300 a week off uber after expenses you make $200 a week.

So you made $9600 off uber after fees in a year putting 50k miles on your new car which is now used the f•ck up by pax.

Your car will now be worth at least 40% less than you paid. At $20,000 car that's an $8,000 loss while you "made" $9600($200 per week x 12 months) doing 20 hours per week.

Nobody is making money doing uber, we are simply volunteering our time to pull equity out of our cars. Well some of us are still making money in markets that are newer and have not had many rate cuts yet.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Think about it this way.
> 
> You pay $20,000 for a new Corolla. Doing uber for 12 months weekends only will add 50,000miles to your car. Let's say in that time you make average $300 a week off uber after expenses you make $200 a week.
> 
> ...


Well said...
here's a bit more detailed breakdown of what the real cost of driving a new car for Ubere looks like:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-here-want-to-drive-uber-in-dallas-texas.43737/#post-579097


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

I got a new car because I wanted one. Was not even thinking about Uber. Then I got my hours cut army store. So I decided to do Uber only when I need cash for the next week. I only do Friday and Saturday night. 
- I am graduating soon, and got a job offer so I am only doing Uber as a short term, part time thing. 
This is definitely not a full time job worthy of my new car.


----------



## NANDO (Nov 1, 2015)

I HAVE 2014 COROLLA..... I USE IT FOR UBER


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

NANDO said:


> I HAVE 2014 COROLLA..... I USE IT FOR UBER


Don't move to NYC.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> I was on a dealer lot last week looking at a car for my daughter, talked to a young guy who was buying a new Nissan to use for UberX. I do believe I talked him out of it. The lies and jibberish that Uber touts to lure these young, vulnerable types in should be criminal. This guy thought he was going to earn $80,000 a year based on crap Uber advertised. Thank god I got to him before he made the mistake of a lifetime, quitting his day job and buying a new car for Uber.


You are a saint. This guy owes you more than he'll ever know.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

It's odd, in San Antonio, I don't know that we have many, if any restrictions, besides 2005 or newer, no damage, mechanically sound. I drive my Toyota Tundra, and I know at least 2 others driving 1/4 ton trucks as well. Weird....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> It's odd, in San Antonio, I don't know that we have many, if any restrictions, besides 2005 or newer, no damage, mechanically sound. I drive my Toyota Tundra, and I know at least 2 others driving 1/4 ton trucks as well. Weird....


That's not weird. 
That's Texas.

Ok, it's weird.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

vegaslocal702 said:


> I'm not buying a new car for uber, I was buying a new one for my own personal use with the option of doing uber in the future possibly! Just want the option there just incase I ever decide to do it. But yeah I need to find out if it's legal to drive a corolla!


We all know you are buying the car for Uber.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The_One said:


> We all know you are buying the car for Uber.


No, we all don't.
(hehe... but I know what you mean)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

vegaslocal702 said:


> Eh i'm a cab driver right now and I make pretty amazing money, I was just going to see how it played out as an option nothing serious. Was honestly just wondering about the corolla being legal or not for the slim chance I ever drive an uber. But I've heard a lot of people making outstanding money in vegas with uber it seems like a great option.


If you are making "pretty amazing money" doing ANYTHING, then keep doing it. If you don't know why read more on this forum.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> It is only in certain markets that they are not allowing Toyota Corollas. I am guessing that as the Las Vegas market grows for Uber, assuming that it does grow, that is, Uber will expand the list of acceptable vehicles.
> 
> Another possibility is this: if the TNC's experience in other markets is at all instructive, once the TNCs start dropping fares, they will start to lose drivers. It will be necessary to replace those drivers. In order to replace at something equalling or exceeding the attrition rate, the TNCs will have to expand the list of acceptable vehicles.
> 
> Uber is allowing the Toyota Yaris in some markets. I understand that the Yaris is smaller than the Corolla.


I used to work with a guy who delivered pizza in a Yaris. Great car for pizza but I can't imagine fitting 3 even average size people in the back seat. It's tiny.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not weird.
> That's Texas.
> 
> Ok, it's weird.


I carried a woman the other day and we saw a truck doing uber. I said that seemed nuts to me with the gas mileage. She said she was from Colorado and it was very common there and she had ridden in quite a few but hadn't been picked up by any so far in Houston. I see a few here in Houston, but I guess it depends a lot on the area.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I carried a woman the other day and we saw a truck doing uber. I said that seemed nuts to me with the gas mileage. She said she was from Colorado and it was very common there and she had ridden in quite a few but hadn't been picked up by any so far in Houston. I see a few here in Houston, but I guess it depends a lot on the area.


It has nothing to do about the area, it has to do about people who are desperate, using common sense or logic is not part of the equation, Uber's favorite driver.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> ... using common sense or logic is not part of the equation, Uber's favorite driver.


I appreciate that insight.  I need extra cash, yes. Is this full time or long term, no. Just something to bring in cash while my wife's law firm she just started catches traction, or the oil industry comes back up.

Honestly, I still make a profit driving my pickup, about $0.75 a mile including gas. If I wasn't truly making money, I wouldn't do it. Oh, no, I would be, no common sense because I use a pickup. 

But hey, what do I know? I'm just a guy that Ubers with a pickup.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> I appreciate that insight.  I need extra cash, yes. Is this full time or long term, no. Just something to bring in cash while my wife's law firm she just started catches traction, or the oil industry comes back up.
> 
> Honestly, I still make a profit driving my pickup, about $0.75 a mile including gas. If I wasn't truly making money, I wouldn't do it. Oh, no, I would be, no common sense because I use a pickup.
> 
> But hey, what do I know? I'm just a guy that Ubers with a pickup.


You fit the quote to a tee.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

The_One said:


> You fit the quote to a tee.


Please, explain and elaborate. You seem to have a lot of answers.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> New cars have factory warranty, new; tires, brakes, water pump, etc etc etc.
> 
> Let me guess! Nothing ever happened to your used car? Are you the only car owner on the planet?


You really need to rethink what you are saying, at every level. Brand new car that is driven for Uber will accumulate at least twice typical miles in the first and second years. New cars depreciate the hardest in the first two years. With the additional mileage, it's not far fetched to say that after two years, you'll easily see 40% - 50% depreciation. Just go to KBB and plug in the higher miles when you determine depreciation.
A brand new car at $25,000 could slide down to $13,000 after higher miles and with uber, you'll be lucky to make that gross after just typical expenses. You'll drive for free.
Used car at least gives you a hedge against depreciation. Uber pays you exactly the same whether you drive a 2004 Nissan or a 2015 Model.
*The old adage .. Someone asks you to make glitter and pays $10 a pound. One shrewd man grinds plastic and paints it gold, the fool grinds real gold and says he didn't have to paint it. The real gold looks prettier and makes the buyer much, much happier. Who's the fool with Uber?*


----------



## RomanCalgary (Nov 6, 2015)

*Buy a nice 2007-2008 Volkswagen Jetta, for example.
Really good car and cheap for service and gas.
I bought Lancer 2015, its not bad on gas as well, but when passengers closing door like its a 50 years old car I feel bad for my brand new Lancer.*


----------

